# Bow for sale- LaClaire Tiger Shrew recurve



## maconducks (Apr 2, 2010)

57#@26"  Short bow 54".  Great blind bow.  Has the canebreak stickers on front of limbs.  Easily removed if needed. $200.00 obo


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2010)

Dang good price.........sure wishin i had some $$$$$ ........ thats 2 goos bows going cheap in the last 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! someone needs to grab this and send it to me fer my birthday.........


----------



## maconducks (Apr 2, 2010)

Its an old bow, but a great shooter.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 2, 2010)

I need it like I need another hole in my head, but it is exactly my weight.  Someone please buy this soon.


----------



## DePhil (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, tell me about it.  I've sold 4 bows this month and bought or traded for 3 new ones.  That's a net loss, right??


----------



## mustard3 (Jul 3, 2010)

If the shrew is still for sale please send me a PM or post here


----------

